

PGP CTO on Solid State Drive encryption - PStamatiou
http://paulstamatiou.com/2008/11/03/pgp-disk-encryption-safe-for-solid-state-drives

======
lallysingh
In case you're on ZFS, a status update for ZFS Crypto:
<http://blogs.sun.com/darren/entry/zfs_crypto_update>

